# Holiday: best data deal - Porto



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, I travel to Porto for about a week maximum at a time and the accomodation I will be staying in does not have wi-fi. 
I would like to know where / with who one can get the best deal for data / internet access: for wi-fi. 
Thanking you ......


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you are have broadband in the UK then you may consider unlimited download using 4g MiFi Huawei dongle thingie at about 22 GBP a month, being part of the EU means they work in the UK and Portugal at no extra cost. If you just want to pay less then they do a 10Gb a month limited one or if you have a UK smart phone you can also add some data to it and use it as a 4g wifi hub for your laptop in Portugal. I've used both methods.


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for this input.


----------

